# New to the forum, not a "typical" flats guy....



## Utah fly guy (Dec 2, 2020)

Hello everyone. I'm new to the form. I'm not the typical flats guy, but fish the "flats" all the time here in Utah for carp in the local freshwater lakes with my fly rod. I've fished a fair amount for shallow salt water species, and finally broke down and bought a flats boat for doing this type of fishing here in Utah. I'm excited to learn all I can from you guys about running flats in your boats, and learning to pole in the fresh water. Tight lines! Dave.


----------



## Utah fly guy (Dec 2, 2020)

jackson man said:


> Dave, like you I have also chased carp with a fly rod. Those fish are at times, as challenging as Permit! Keep us posted!


Oh man. I got hundreds of cool pics. I often get them on dries, streamers and even bonefish type stuff. I ben lurking on this forum for a while. Been looking at buying a flats boat for a while. I came across one a week ago, from Florida. It's been in a warehouse for 18 years. Only 15 hours on the motor. I think i can make a poling skiff out of it.


----------



## Utah fly guy (Dec 2, 2020)

jackson man said:


> Dave, like you I have also chased carp with a fly rod. Those fish are at times, as challenging as Permit! Keep us posted!


I've never even seen a Permit. I have caught many many Roosterfish on the fly. I always wonder about the difference in difficulty of Permit vs. Roosters. And yes, Carp can be impossible to catch. When my trout buddies mock my persuit of Carp on the fly, I take them out and they quit talking trash. Nothing like getting it handed to you all day in pursuit of Carp and not getting bit. Those Carp make almost all Trout look like fools. Trout are easy, Carp..... not so much.


----------



## Feather Thrower (Dec 4, 2015)

I get that you carp guys feel they don't get enough respect. Perhaps they don't, but who cares...just means more fish for you right? No need to insult gamefish, like trout, and those who pursue them in defense of your beloved carp.
Welcome and good luck with the boat


----------



## Utah fly guy (Dec 2, 2020)

Feather Thrower said:


> I get that you carp guys feel they don't get enough respect. Perhaps they don't, but who cares...just means more fish for you right? No need to insult gamefish, like trout, and those who pursue them in defense of your beloved carp.
> Welcome and good luck with the boat


No disrespect to the trout. I love 'em all. Sorry if it sounded disrespectful. That was not the intent. I actually like to fish for Carp when the Trout water gets too warm. Thanks for the welcome. I'll try to be a little less sarcastic.


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

Man, carp are something I'd really like to learn someday. Maybe when I'm forced to leave the coast I'll have to start chasing them.

Edit: Sorry man welcome to Micro skiff!


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Utah fly guy said:


> Oh man. I got hundreds of cool pics. I often get them on dries, streamers and even bonefish type stuff. I ben lurking on this forum for a while. Been looking at buying a flats boat for a while. I came across one a week ago, from Florida. It's been in a warehouse for 18 years. Only 15 hours on the motor. I think i can make a poling skiff out of it.


Did you buy that Willy Roberts that was for sale on here from Panama City?


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV (Jan 11, 2017)

feel free to add your carp pursuits to the Fly fishing for Carp thread on here. Gotta love chasing the golden ghost.


----------



## JupiterSam (May 13, 2020)

That sounds real cool. I've drifted the rivers out there when visiting my parents in utah, always thought it would be cool to bring the skiff out there to fish the flats. post some pics!


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Feather Thrower said:


> I get that you carp guys feel they don't get enough respect. Perhaps they don't, but who cares...just means more fish for you right? No need to insult gamefish, like trout, and those who pursue them in defense of your beloved carp.
> Welcome and good luck with the boat


It isn't the trout he's talking about, it's the mindset of the people that pursue them. Carp on fly is super challenging. They have been frustrating me for a couple years. Much like chasing sheephead on fly, easily as hard as permit. Anyway, they are all fun to catch. I look forward to seeing some posts of poling the flats for carpoon.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

CKEAT is a carp guy when he can’t get to the coast. I want to get up there and try it. I have caught sheepshead on plastic but never on a fly.


----------



## Feather Thrower (Dec 4, 2015)

K


----------

